
Trying to find an article about the extreme lasting value of Text - NobleLie
So I read this deeply inspiring article&#x2F;blog post which discussed in detail concepts such as hieroglyphics, compressibility, comparison to imagery, lasting value, communication per bit value, explanatory power, non-degradable characteristics of the text format.  And more.<p>I really want to find it again, but seem to be having trouble. Would appreciate anyone&#x27;s help; I know one of you here has also read it, and if not, when we find it, you definitely should.<p>Thanks so much!
======
DanBC
This series? [http://crackingthenutshell.com/what-is-information-
part-2a-i...](http://crackingthenutshell.com/what-is-information-
part-2a-information-theory/)

I don't think you mean this one:
[http://www.tutorialspoint.com/cryptography/cryptography_quic...](http://www.tutorialspoint.com/cryptography/cryptography_quick_guide.htm)

Maybe this? [http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2014/3/18/bit-rot-
the-...](http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2014/3/18/bit-rot-the-
internetneverforgetsaordoesit.html)

From this forum post:
[https://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1117...](https://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=111775)

~~~
NobleLie
Thanks, these all look interesting but weren't the original source I was
looking for. I'm adding them to my reading list regardless

u/brettkromkamp found it. Always bet on text!

------
brettkromkamp
Always Bet On Text:
[http://graydon.livejournal.com/196162.html](http://graydon.livejournal.com/196162.html)
(original:
[http://graydon2.dreamwidth.org/193447.html](http://graydon2.dreamwidth.org/193447.html))

~~~
NobleLie
Yes!! Love ya. Seriously, thanks.

